# Esquema amplificador 5000w rms en version estereo



## rssivan (May 23, 2008)

hola a todos, hace tiempo que estoy buscando un potencia para armar y navegando me encontre con un esquema muy interesante y sencillo, ademas de parecer bastante economico por el uso de un autotransformador, mi duda es si es posible que este autotransformador por el calibre del alambre que sugiere el esquema, alcance para tirar esta potencia, por lo menos para llegar a los 600w en 8 ohms, espero sus comentarios, gracias.


----------



## Dano (May 23, 2008)

El problema del amplificador es que necesita usar un transformador a la entrada de audio para que no llegue 130v a los demas aparatos conectados, este pequeño de transformador es muy dificil de conseguir y caro porque debe ser ultralineal, sino el amplificador suena como una radio AM.

Como ves tiene sus ventajas y desventajas


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

El transformador de entrada se podria reemplazar por un optoaislador analogo o un optoaislador comun con salida a transistor trabajando en zona lineal.

Igualmente no me gustan los esquemas que se alimentan en forma directa desde la red sin estar aislados de esta.


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

que tal fogonazo, si habia pensado en un optotransistor para aislar la entrada, igual mi duda es si el autotransformador que sugiere el esquema es suficiente para este amplificador? igual parece bueno el circuito para armarlo con un transformador ya que aca en argentina cada transisto vale solo 2,50 dolares veo cuando tenga unos minutos libres lo simulo en la pc, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Leiste la parte que dice que son 10 transistores NPN de salida y otros 10 PNP

10 NPN + 10 PNP = 20 --> 20 * 2,5 U$ = 50U$ (Para 1 sola etapa)


----------



## rssivan (May 24, 2008)

sisi claro que la lei pero igual es barato cuando arme el melody de 400w cada transistor valia 7 dolares llevaba 10 por etapa es una gran diferencia aca en argentina, jajaja


----------



## rssivan (May 27, 2008)

hola les tengo una consulta, quiero empezar a experimentar con este amplificador. pero al ir a comprar un par de transistores de salida me encuentro que los que me querian vender no eran de la marca toshiba, resulta que investigando un poco encuentro que este par de transistores complementarios 2sa1302/2sc3281 no se fabrican mas, la opcion es el transistor 2sc5200 y su complementario, mi pregunta es si es una buena opcion? y si estos transistores soportarian la tensión de +/-130v si bien los voy a hacer funcionar con +/-70 para experimentar, saludos


----------



## egoboy (Jun 26, 2010)

el 5200 es un transistor terrible.
decime si te funciono bien el circuito porque lo quiero implementar para fabricar subwoofers potenciados de bajo costo.
saludos


----------



## djxander (Jul 7, 2010)

esto si sale caro por aca debido al transformador y algunos transistores


----------



## egoboy (Jul 8, 2010)

es que justamente el transformador no es tan caro, tendria que rondar los 2200 wattts y sin embargo usa un nucleo de 600w, es un auto-transformador, cuanto mas cercano es el voltaje de salida respecto al de entrada, mas chico se hace el nucleo, ni siquiera tenes que usar un toroidal porque no es algo tan voluminoso, y los trafos de entrada saldran unos 15 dolares cada uno unos de excelente calidad, como mucho.
no lo veo algo inviable, realmentre me encantaria tener el tiempo de ponerme a experimentar con eso.
te tiro una ayuda, no hace falta probar con menor tension, simplemente hacete una resistencia de carga de 80 ohms de unos 50W, y proba con un solo par de transistores de salida y la tension de fuente de 130, eso hago yo cuando reparo potencias y quiero probar la etapa sin andar metiendo tooooodos los tr de salida, y funciona perfecto, te sacas todas las dudas y si anda en ese caso, siempre anda con todos juntos y a plena carga.


----------

